
Start Saying Goodbye to Unlimited Wireless Data Plans - transburgh
http://gizmodo.com/5492176/start-saying-goodbye-to-unlimited-wireless-data-plans
======
postfuturist
I wish I had the option to say goodbye to mine, but I'm locked into a 2 year
contract.

